

Rate our startup: www.bettervite.com (pre-launch) - bettervite

Bettervite was conceived as a way to combine the hottest space on the web (Daily Deals) with the most powerful marketing force ever (word of mouth). Rather than spending millions of dollars on traditional marketing and advertising, we’ve designed a system that rewards our users really well when they do the marketing for us.<p>Bettervite lets members share and save on deals while monetizing their social networks. We scour the best deals in your city and rewards members for referral purchases through their networks.<p>The company is currently in it's pre-launch phase where you can start recruiting friends today until we launch.  For more information, visit www.bettervite.com
======
bettervite
We make revenue as a branded affiliate marketer for the deal providers that
provide affiliate commission fees. (It varies from 4-25% of purchase price
depending on who our deal provder is)

Lets run through a quick example:

I have recruited 3 people (1st tier), who as a group have recruited 5 people
(2nd tier) ,and these 2nd tier people as a group have recruited 2 people (3rd
tier). So there's 10 total people in my rewards network.

If a user creates an event around a deal that costs $100 and we're getting for
$50. Lets say in this example we get 10% commission from say giltcity so $5
per deal purchased comes to Bettervite. We split our revenue 50% with the user
so $2.50 (250 better bucks-betterbucks are redeemable at 500 betterbucks in
the form of a cash gift card or paypal) will be allocated to that user.

If everybody that this user has recruited decides to attend (10 purchase
deals) the event, they pay out structure would be:

total revenue = $5 * 10 people = $50

revenue to our users = $25 (always 50%)

as that event planner that user would receive (250 better bucks) $25 for
convincing his or her friends to buy the deal and attend the event. You only
get paid if someone you recruit to bettervite buys a deal.

As a branded affiliate marketer we don't interact with the business and leave
that up to the deal providers.

We believe in total economic transparency. Bettervite is an affiliate
consolidator so based on earn outs from the deal providers, consumers and
Bettervite reap 50/50 share off the gross profit

As we gain Market share and user base earnings and payouts will be higher to
better terms offered to our business by various deal providers.

We are currently 100% bootstrapped.

~~~
jackpirate
Good video. I'm working on arranging a bachelor's party, so I decided to try.
(I probably wouldn't have otherwise.) When I login with facebook, I get:

"We're sorry, but something went wrong."

Mainly, I just wanted to see what sort of offers you had in the area. I think
you'd probably get a better conversion if you had a handful of offers pop up
on the homepage based on the person's ip.

~~~
bettervite
Sorry Jack, we're in our pre-launch phase so we're still aggregating partners
and the best deals in your city. We won't have a beta version until November.
Thanks!

------
ForrestN
You need to work on the language around what you're doing. When I read about
"tiers" and getting a percentage of people I recruit, I think about pyramid
schemes.

~~~
bettervite
Great point thank you, we have AB tests currently to track conversions and see
what the most optimized copy can be with different wording/text. Let me be
absolutely certain to you and our audience this is NO way affiliated with a
pyramid scheme. Thanks for the great input!

